# Help me



## Al19067 (1 mo ago)

New at Drywall, I’m not bad but how can I close this wall in? I need to finish the end cap


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

hang a piece of sheetrock on it(no wider than stud!) and bead it. use that tape on bead junk since i doubt you have a "clincher". if you try to screw metal bead on you will end up tweaking it out of square. use plenty of fast set under that tape on bead and set it good. you want the outside corner(under bead) full for strength. easy job you should be fine. youtube the bead application.


----------



## Al19067 (1 mo ago)

Thank you I appreciate it. I got a new job it’s supposed to be maintenance but my company owns a bunch of office spaces so I’m basically just there to help the tenants like if a lightbulb goes out or chipped paint on the wall little stupid shit but my boss asked me if I would be able to do this, I can fix holes in walls, and I spackle pretty well. This is probably the best job ever had they only started at me out at 65,000 a year but they gave me a brand new iPhone they play for the whole plan and they gave me a 2001 Silverado that they pay for everything on that so I’m not complaining lol I love learning new things. But thank you again


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Al19067 said:


> Thank you I appreciate it. I got a new job it’s supposed to be maintenance but my company owns a bunch of office spaces so I’m basically just there to help the tenants like if a lightbulb goes out or chipped paint on the wall little stupid shit but my boss asked me if I would be able to do this, I can fix holes in walls, and I spackle pretty well. This is probably the best job ever had they only started at me out at 65,000 a year but they gave me a brand new iPhone they play for the whole plan and they gave me a 2001 Silverado that they pay for everything on that so I’m not complaining lol I love learning new things. But thank you again


Easy gig and decent pay👍


----------

